# Tree climbing



## ykkzipper (Mar 23, 2012)

## # To begin, let me say thank you to all the generous contributors here. The info on this site is ABSOLUTELY priceless. I hope to be able to give back someday as you all have.#
## # My goal is to go solo in time. I've cut trees several years in many facets and I'm trying to fill my voids of deficiency. My next step is to learn to climb properly. Second, is to work with a residential tree service company. I have in the past but the guy I worked with was a total yahoo. Completely unsafe, and an almost total waste of time. I learned more from his mistakes and while doing solo estimates and just staying way from him.
## # That being said, I'm looking for a reputable tree climbing school in the New York/New Jersey/Connecticut/Pensilvania area w/i 250 miles that offers regular classes, i.e. not 3 mos waiting(unemployed currently). #Willing to go further though. Is there any difference in training? I could learn climbing, but who teaches proper pruning techniques? I've found several sites that interest me that vary in cost significantly(all small class sizes) $350-$1100. newenglandtreeclimbing.com is the cheapest. The higher priced schools are wayyyy south of here however. The NE schools at least just teach arborist climbing skill. The ones south just seem longer in days in training. Might be better? Bottom line I need to make myself more employable than a regular Sawyer while I learn the ropes thanks in advance for the insight.
## ##


----------



## treemandan (Mar 23, 2012)

I am in SE Pa if you want to spend the money. I will spend a dedicated instruction day or two with you if that is what you want. One on one. We can start anywhere and do what you want. I 'll get up there with you and go through a lot. 
You might find its better to spend some time with a vetran like this before jumping in the thunderdome. It would start you off a little better. I would charge around 200 for a day. I am not able to give a certificate but you will get a decent understanding , feel and vocabulary so you can go somewhere and fit a higher pay scale. And I will tell you stuff the other guys won't.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 23, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Start with a good tree company and do ground work. It's by far the cheapest and easiest way to pick up this trade. If you are not happy with them move on to another.



... its ellumen'tree, my good Corbin, that one must posses the knowledge to tell good from bad and that even working at a good company is going to make him use what he hasn't before. 
Its true, at this time I offer no accredited courses and much of it can't often be told from backyard shinanigins, BUT vision into insight ( Vii), which goes into apllying on integrity, technique, safety, correct productivity born from correst execution, and other forms of congruent theories and subjectline -such as just what one is going to be taking on in the feild, are heavily introduced throughout each course. 
It would be worth it for someone who is interested and coming either from beginer to advanced levels. Of course i would have to go over ground proceedures and general chipping as a pre-req.


----------



## himiler (Mar 24, 2012)

Why don't you contact some companies that interest you and see what they would want. 
Is there a school or schools that they prefer? Thought about becoming ISA certified?
Would they recognize one on one instruction from a recognized "expert" like Treemandan?
Be kinda silly to get a bunch of training just to find out it's not the right path. 
Steve


----------



## ykkzipper (Mar 27, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback so far all. Not mentioned previously was that Ive spent 3 seasons in Alaska working for americorps doing tree work. I have an education grant of $2,300 that I was intending to use at a tree climbing institution, assuming that they are able to accept it. Research so far has been fruitless. Having recently moved back to the east coast I'm not in a situation to pay out of pocket for an educational investment(this week at least). I wish I talked to you 3 weeks ago when I had more disposable income. Seems everyone in my area here is searching for a climber. Curious why these companies don't just train from within if climbers are in such high demand here. At this point my best course of action I think is just to hook up with a good tree company doing groundwork and just pay for training when I get my finances together. I'll definitely keep you in mind Dan. And yes, ISA certification is definately something I desire. This is not just a paycheck but a career for me I'm working towards.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> ... its ellumen'tree, my good Corbin, that one must posses the knowledge to tell good from bad and that even working at a good company is going to make him use what he hasn't before.
> Its true, at this time I offer no accredited courses and much of it can't often be told from backyard shinanigins, BUT vision into insight ( Vii), which goes into apllying on integrity, technique, safety, correct productivity born from correst execution, and other forms of congruent theories and subjectline -such as just what one is going to be taking on in the feild, are heavily introduced throughout each course.
> It would be worth it for someone who is interested and coming either from beginer to advanced levels. Of course i would have to go over ground proceedures and general chipping as a pre-req.



Where do I send my check?:msp_smile:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 28, 2012)

Tree Crew helper wanted


----------



## Dan wister (Nov 18, 2017)

treemandan said:


> I am in SE Pa if you want to spend the money. I will spend a dedicated instruction day or two with you if that is what you want. One on one. We can start anywhere and do what you want. I 'll get up there with you and go through a lot.
> You might find its better to spend some time with a vetran like this before jumping in the thunderdome. It would start you off a little better. I would charge around 200 for a day. I am not able to give a certificate but you will get a decent understanding , feel and vocabulary so you can go somewhere and fit a higher pay scale. And I will tell you stuff the other guys won't.



Hey man you still up for offering a day or two training up in a tree? I’m in south jersey? Let me know


----------

